# E-JOURNAL OF JUJUTSU   Systema cover story



## Brian King (Nov 12, 2007)

E-JOURNAL OF JUJUTSU  COVER STORY! Emmanuel Manolakakis goes deep in revealing his path to Systema, its appeal, and practical applications 
Registration is required but otherwise this issue of the EJJ with the great feature on Manny can be downloaded free from here: http://www.jujutsujournal.com/ejj/issue/volume_1_issue_4/
Emmanuel has some great insights into training and into Systema well worth the time to register and to read. Besides the Systema article there are a few other non-systema articles and interviews that are very interesting. 

Brian


----------

